# Vario Sattelstütze / Dropper Post  - wo in Hamburg reparieren / warten?



## Leman (15. Dezember 2020)

Moin Zusammen, 

meine Sattelstütze (Dropper Post) lässt sich seit einigen Wochen hängen und müsste mal gewartet werden. 
Ich vermute es liegt am Kabelzug, da der Zug am Auslöser (Lenker) etwas viel Spiel zu haben scheint. Die Sattelstütze lässt sich im Ergebnis während der Fahrt ohne fummeln, nicht mehr richtig ein und ausfahren. Das ist super nervig und kein Zustand 
Ich werkel selbst gerne am Rad rum. Die Variostütze schreckt mich jedoch arg ab. Die Hubbewegung an sich scheint gut zu funktonieren. Ich nehme an, dass es nicht am fehlender Druck liegt.
Da ich so gar keinen Plan hab wie ich anfangen soll, überlasse ich das ganze lieber einer Fachwerkstatt - *habt ihr Empfehlungen ? *

Merci und viele Grüße, 

Leman


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Dezember 2020)

Bowdenzug lösen und nachspannen am Hebel kann doch jeder Zweiradmech. 
Falls die Klemmung unsinnigerweise an der Stützenseite ist, wird wohl ein neuer Zug fällig werden, aber auch die 2,50 sollten kein Thema sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (15. Dezember 2020)

Gibts keine Zug-Verstellung am Hebel? Hast du zur Stütze nähere Infos?


----------



## Leman (15. Dezember 2020)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Gibts keine Zug-Verstellung am Hebel? Hast du zur Stütze nähere Infos?


Moin Catsoft. Das ist es eben. Am Hebel ist der Zug sehr locker. Die Zug-Verstellung hat hier enorm viel Spiel. Ist ne vario Stütze von Radon. Competition Dropper. Ich suche einfach mal einen Zweiradmechaniker auf. Eventuell ist es ja nur halb so wild.


----------



## Catsoft (15. Dezember 2020)

Leman schrieb:


> Moin Catsoft. Das ist es eben. Am Hebel ist der Zug sehr locker. Die Zug-Verstellung hat hier enorm viel Spiel. Ist ne vario Stütze von Radon. Competition Dropper. Ich suche einfach mal einen Zweiradmechaniker auf. Eventuell ist es ja nur halb so wild.


Vermutlich nur die Zugspannung. Nach den Bildern auf der Radon-Seite sieht das Teil aus wie meine Brand-X Ascend. Gibt's von vielen Firmen. Da ist nix mit Wartung im eigentlichen Sinne. Alles was man machen kann ist den Zug nachstellen. Ist die Klemmung bei dir am Hebel oder an der Stütze? Es wird für die Stütze ein normaler Schaltzug verwendet. Ist die Birne (verdicktes Ende) am Hebel oder gibt es da eine kleine Madenschraube? Ist alles im Prinzip kein Hexenwerk. lass dich von der Werkstatt also nicht veräppeln.

Beispiel: 




Robert


----------

